# ed parker and professor lau bun



## sifufrank (Mar 23, 2003)

hello people,

i am new to this forum yet i come packed with questions.  i will ask one to start out with.......

is there anyone out here that can tell me anything about ed parkers relationship with choy lee fut master Professor lau bun,
founder of the american hung sing kwoon?

there is a lot of info out there, we would like to see what you know.

frank


----------



## Big Pat (Mar 23, 2003)

Dr. Chapel knows about their relationship. I am sure he will answer your inquiry ASAP. Watch out for him he will try to assimilate you, LOL. It doesn't hurt one bit. 

EKP RIP

Big Pat:asian:


----------



## sifufrank (Mar 24, 2003)

the reason why is for those who don't know ed parker based a lot of his system on lau buns choy lee fut and we understand his family may have video footage of lau bun.

pls pass on my email if this is true.

sifufrank@hotmail.com

thank you


----------



## tarabos (Mar 24, 2003)

Dr. Chapel is a member of this forum in case you were not aware.

username is Doc.


----------



## Big Pat (Mar 24, 2003)

Dr. Chapel teaches "Sub Level Four Kenpo Concepts. An internet search using "Dr. Ron Chapel" will list his web-site. His E-mail address is listed as chapel@martialscience.org.. Dr. Chapel has spoken of Lau Bun on the KenpoNet forum. I hope this helps. 

EKP RIP 

Big Pat
:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 26, 2003)

Could I just ask what your real point is, Frank? Otherwise, you might want to look back at Parker's, "Secrets of Chinese Karate."


----------



## sifufrank (Mar 26, 2003)

pls forgive me but what do you mean what is my real point? can you elaborate further on you question. becasue i have many points oon many different levels.
 but my purpose here is to find more information on lau bun from ed parkers lineage because lau bun had a great influence on him and that i apparent in his old book. and i have also read a lost article and it is lost once again


thanks


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess what I'm getting at, Frank, is that starting out by writing, "we would like to see what you know," or (as in your next entry), "in case you don't know," (paraphrase) makes me wonder if you're really interested in a dialogue. Please excuse me if I'm totally off base--wouldn't be the first nor the last time--but I've seen these entries turn into verbal attacks on kenpo before.

I'd be very interested to read what you have to say. Could you maybe just tell us what you think, what you know?


----------



## sifufrank (Mar 26, 2003)

robert no foul,

i am only and very sincerely asking if anyone knows of any stories i may not have heard about my own founder.  i am a sort of record keeper of my branch and i am always looking for more stories about lau bun..  i mean i have heard it may be possible that ed parkers family may possess some old video footage of lau bun and i would like to inquire to how to see a copy.

my intentions are pure in nature.

if people wished to learn more about lau bun since he is kinda directly involved in he evolution of your karate, i would share any info. thats all.

do you feel me?

frank


----------



## sifufrank (Mar 26, 2003)

lets see.

according to my sifu when lau bun was alive ed parker would always visit him and from time to time bought lau buns dit da jow which he made himself and we carry on today.  

i also heard that ed parker would travel to marysville and set up video cameras and filmed lau bun as he and his students performed.  that is what i want to see, is any of that footage back then.

ed parker in a lost interview mentoned the only reason he didn't  bring lau bun to the publics eye was that he was an illegal immigrant. but that lau bun had a great influence on ed parker. i heard there were also small sparring matches between the schools set up for training purposes.
when i say between the schools, i meant eds and lau buns.


now your turn. 

frank


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sifufrank _
> *according to my sifu when lau bun was alive ed parker would always visit him and from time to time bought lau buns dit da jow which he made himself and we carry on today. *



Where do you purchase the Dit Dat Jow?


----------



## sifufrank (Mar 27, 2003)

the dit da jow i mentioned can be purchased in san francisco from great grand master jew leong, lau buns student.
it is usually around $70.00 a gallon. if you like you can email me at sifufrank@hotmail.com and request me to send you some.

the dit da jow is very good.  i actually tested it on my ex girlfriend by giving her a hickey that without the medicine lasted more that 2 weeks. then i did it again and used the dit da jow and the hickeys were gone in a matter of days. i actually used some for a hickey the other day and they are already gone.

in some cases the longer dit da jow sits the better it gets, but according to ggm jew leong his stuff works the moment you buy it. but i have let mine sit for at 8 years now. the stuff is potent.

let me know 

frank


----------



## headkick (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sifufrank _
> *i actually tested it on my ex girlfriend by giving her a hickey that without the medicine lasted more that 2 weeks. then i did it again and used the dit da jow and the hickeys were gone in a matter of days. i actually used some for a hickey the other day and they are already gone.
> 
> 
> frank *



Does that make it Dit Hickey Jow?  :rofl: 
A defense against Thundering Hickies?

Enquiring minds want to know!   

R


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't know how much contact Mr. Parker had with Lau Bun.  I was under the impression that most of the Chinese elements that Mr. Parker adopted came from James Wing Woo.  Woo was also rumored to have been the main contributor to the "Secrets of Chinese Karate" book.

Lau Bun did have a big influence on the development of the Chuan Fa branch of Kajukenbo.  Sijo Emperado credits him with being one of his instructors in the 60-70s.  He was also one of the members of the Hawaii Chinese Physical Culture Association, who recognized Sijo Emperado as the creator of Kajukenbo, and gave him the rank of 10th degree.  
The Hawaii Chinese Phisical Culture Association was the first kung fu organization outside of China.


----------



## Doc (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *I don't know how much contact Mr. Parker had with Lau Bun.  I was under the impression that most of the Chinese elements that Mr. Parker adopted came from James Wing Woo.  Woo was also rumored to have been the main contributor to the "Secrets of Chinese Karate" book.
> 
> Lau Bun did have a big influence on the development of the Chuan Fa branch of Kajukenbo.  Sijo Emperado credits him with being one of his instructors in the 60-70s.  He was also one of the members of the Hawaii Chinese Physical Culture Association, who recognized Sijo Emperado as the creator of Kajukenbo, and gave him the rank of 10th degree.
> The Hawaii Chinese Phisical Culture Association was the first kung fu organization outside of China. *



Hey Big John. 

Actually Parker spent a lot of time with a lot of people.  Ark Wong, Lau Bun, James W. Woo, James H. Woo, Tiny Lefiti, and of course Sijo Emperado who gave Parker significant rank when he no longer would accept it from Chow, but mostly Ark Wong and Tiny Lefiti and Jimmy Woo in total.  In fact Jimmy Woo actually worked for Parker teaching Tai Chi in his school for a time. Then he created and opened the Chinese Martial Arts Assoc. on Hollywood Blvd down the street from Oshima's school, while Jimmy H. opened San Soo.

The arts were from Five Animal, Splashing Hands, Tai CHi, San Soo, Hun Gar, Choy Li Fut, Muk Ga, Chin na, Chi Gung, and more. They always and I was told, "the Chinese Arts are the same only the training method changes."

As far as I know there is no video of Parker and Lau Bun. Ed Parker got his Dit Da Jow from Ark Wong who always had a pot cooking in the corner of the school. Ark Wong was about 10 minutes from Parker's house, and around the corner from his favorite LA Chinatown Restaurant "Won Kok" so he spent a  lot of time at Ark Wongs,  along with Lefiti who was there for a time and even Danny Inosato trained there for a short period.


----------

